# Take a gander at Shelby's legs



## cjmcanaul (Mar 25, 2012)

Anybody else notice how nice a butt and shapely legs Shelby Stanga has? I haven't looked at a man's behind in years, but there was a brief shot in tonight's episode and he's got some nice looking legs now!
Even through his jeans! He makes them look good!!! 
HEY, JEAN COMPANY'S, ya'll need hire Shelby to sell your jean ads!!

Yow"zuh


----------



## cjmcanaul (Mar 25, 2012)

*legs and*

oh yeah, and I like how he prays with his puppy


----------



## atvguns (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope you are a female if not I am calling a weirdo alert.


----------



## cjmcanaul (Mar 26, 2012)

*Shelby's legs & female?*

ROFLMAO
I laughed so loud when I saw the email alert that someone replied......:hmm3grin2orange:
I think my profile says female?
YES, I'm female. roflmao

sorry for the scare!!
not that i'm phobic.
I am 100%, born, bred, and raised like Daddy's Little Girl that I am. 
Thank you for the laugh, that was great!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2012)

cjmcanaul said:


> Anybody else notice how nice a butt and shapely legs Shelby Stanga has? I haven't looked at a man's behind in years, but there was a brief shot in tonight's episode and he's got some nice looking legs now!
> Even through his jeans! He makes them look good!!!
> HEY, JEAN COMPANY'S, ya'll need hire Shelby to sell your jean ads!!
> 
> Yow"zuh



We're not used to having females on here. I thought someone got a saw in their leg, and came on here to read that post. :msp_confused:
Thanks for clearing that up. I'll go on searching the Forums. Bye


----------



## bigcat (Mar 26, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I hope you are a female if not I am calling a weirdo alert.



I was thinking the same thing...Thanks for starting my day off with a good laugh


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> We're not used to having females on here. I thought someone got a saw in their leg, and came on here to read that post. :msp_confused:
> Thanks for clearing that up. I'll go on searching the Forums. Bye



I feared the worst too... and almost got it. 


:msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 28, 2012)

cjmcanaul said:


> Anybody else notice how nice a butt and shapely legs Shelby Stanga has? I haven't looked at a man's behind in years, but there was a brief shot in tonight's episode and he's got some nice looking legs now!
> Even through his jeans! He makes them look good!!!
> HEY, JEAN COMPANY'S, ya'll need hire Shelby to sell your jean ads!!
> 
> Yow"zuh



I saw the title of this thread, and immediately the thought came to me..........AWWW CRAP!!!

As we all go through life we see things that if we could we'd like to un-see them, or we hear things we'd just as soon un-hear, say things we'd like to un-say, and in the case of this here thread..........I read something I'd like to un-read if it was possible.
Now that being said, I say a most hearty "Welcome" to you CJ, and thanks for knocking us complacent fellows out of our comfort zone.


----------



## cjmcanaul (Apr 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I saw the title of this thread, and immediately the thought came to me..........AWWW CRAP!!!
> 
> As we all go through life we see things that if we could we'd like to un-see them, or we hear things we'd just as soon un-hear, say things we'd like to un-say, and in the case of this here thread..........I read something I'd like to un-read if it was possible.
> Now that being said, I say a most hearty "Welcome" to you CJ, and thanks for knocking us complacent fellows out of our comfort zone.



Goodness, I created quite a stir. I didn't realize that this forum was a "mancave". I reread what I posted and I thought, "Do I some desperate, or just sad?" Well, at ease, not a cougar (very far from it) nor am I looking for man. I don't believe in emasculating men (unless arrogance needs "pruning":biggrinbounce2: I am known to be brutally honest with myself...and others regarding human nature. Am assertive, I can hold my own. I'm comfortable among both genders, including those who seem confused. and I'm TOTALLY straight. otstir: :biggrin: and love to laugh. Thanks for all your honesty here, I feel completely accepted and respected.


----------



## mga (Apr 4, 2012)

cjmcanaul said:


> Goodness, I created quite a stir. I didn't realize that this forum was a "mancave". I reread what I posted and I thought, "Do I some desperate, or just sad?" Well, at ease, not a cougar (very far from it) nor am I looking for man. I don't believe in emasculating men (unless arrogance needs "pruning":biggrinbounce2: I am known to be brutally honest with myself...and others regarding human nature. Am assertive, I can hold my own. I'm comfortable among both genders, including those who seem confused. and I'm TOTALLY straight. otstir: :biggrin: and love to laugh. Thanks for all your honesty here, I feel completely accepted and respected.



hey..it's an equal world we live in and females are allowed to woo over a guy like we do with the girls.

hell, we had a big thread on the blond helper........


----------



## war-wagon (Apr 9, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I saw the title of this thread, and immediately the thought came to me..........AWWW CRAP!!!
> 
> As we all go through life we see things that if we could we'd like to un-see them, or we hear things we'd just as soon un-hear, say things we'd like to un-say, and in the case of this here thread..........I read something I'd like to un-read if it was possible.
> Now that being said, I say a most hearty "Welcome" to you CJ, and thanks for knocking us complacent fellows out of our comfort zone.





60% of the time, it works all the time!


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome on aboard CJ, I seen your post this morning and was going there goes the neighborhood! Got back from looking at a horse we're buyin' for my wife and got a chance to look at this post. Put a massive smile on my face when I found out that, ...... you know, ..... that your a gal. Never really looked at Shelby's legs, but my wife and think his dog Willy is adorable. My wife has a corgi, must be something about the short legs.


----------



## chucker (Apr 10, 2012)

!! OK !! now my mind is at ease... thought it was time for a broken and sharp piece of beer bottle!! dont want anymore to reproduce!! lol welcome cj!


----------

